# North Carolina Associated Woods



## dganor (Apr 21, 2008)

Question, can someone tell me what wood would be most associated with North Carolina bbq? I have a feeling it is oak, but I'm not sure??? I will be doing a pork butt on my in-laws vacation down in Emerald Isle, NC and want to try and make it as authentic to the region as possible.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in South Carolina and I would venture to guess that hickory, pecan and oak is used alot.  Although pine is probably the tree you see most, noone would use that :) ( i had to through that in) Just head to your local Walmart or lowes and grab you a bag of hickory to use with your choice of charcoal.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dganor,
     I grew up in North Carolina ..... Sanford early and Charlotte later. Without a doubt, Hickory was the wood to use. I still visit my Mom up there and enjoy trying the old Q joints. Hickory is still the wood to use.


----------



## dganor (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, I guess hickory it is then!


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't want to try the Pine huh?


----------



## reddog (Apr 22, 2008)

You can find oak everywhere. I use apple or cherry for flavor then oak or maple for heat. Go to a place that sells firewood, they can hook you up.

Mike


----------



## richtee (Apr 22, 2008)

Yer a Baaaad man, Gooose...LOL!


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 23, 2008)

One of the ways you get nominated for membership in the Order of the Thin Blue smoke is helping people......that's all i'm trying to do.....


----------

